# Spinner Baits



## shamoo (Jan 31, 2009)

I dont use them often, maybe in the spring, and I always used the War Eagle, so my question to you spinnerbait guy is, Lucky Craft came out with one called "redemption" for 14.99, would you purchase it?

https://www.wired2fish.com/WhatsUp.aspx?ArticleID=361

https://www.luckycraft.com/luckycrafthome/PastArticles/Productnews/redemption.htm


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 31, 2009)

I am not into spinner baits very much so, yes I might


*WHY?*

Because when I do throw them I need a higher quality bait that makes proper presentation easier. Also, it is much easier to loose an expensive bait if you do not use it (that type of bait) all that much.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jan 31, 2009)

Absolutely not. I purchased a sammy for $15 and not even a hit on it. Go back to the zara spook and they crush it. Not only that I have had so much luck with the strike king so no I wouldn't try it. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2009)

No way I'm paying more than $4 on a spinnerbait. I'll spend $50 on a lure, but not for a spinnerbait.  

I was going to get into the whole spinnerbait making thing. With the BEST AVAILABLE components money can buy, there is no reason to ever spend more than $4 for a spinnerbait. Just my .02


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with Jim, I usually by the cheapest ones I can find. I have bought just about all the main brands and regardless of how much they were they never seem to run correctly anyway. I do like booyah spinnerbaits, but still generally buy the cheapos they sell at the baitshop. I only use them once in a while with certain conditions, so I'm not gonna spend $15 on one.


----------



## shizzy77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Since Im kind of a spinner bait slut, I buy them all the time. Id agree with the $4 thing as well. I would rather have many different styles and colors then just one "good" lure. I have a friend who only throws his one black and white spinner since its his "lucky lure" I dont think I have seen him catch more then 2-3 fish on that lure in 5 years. I dont fish for one type of fish so most days Ill toss every lure I have.


----------



## redbug (Feb 1, 2009)

I am a big believer in quality baits. For years i would throw cheaper spinner baits with little success. Then I fished with a guy that was throwing a Terminator (this was back when you could only get the $40 kit from TV He kicked my tail.... i was throwing the same color, weight, blade combo,and trailer he had a limit I caught the skunk. I switched to terminators and started catching fish.
So I guess my answer is that I would pay the price for the bait if i fits my plans for the color/blade combo I need

Wayne


----------



## slim357 (Feb 1, 2009)

I was spoiled on spinnerbaits as a kid, my uncle fished tournaments and made his own, like any fisherman he always made more than he needed so I could always get my hands on some for free. I think id be more likely to start making them my self then paying 15$ for one. Dont get me wrong ill spend that much (or more) on a bait, but it wont be a spinnerbait.


----------



## bcritch (Feb 1, 2009)

Mr. Shamoo I'll stick to my $4-$5 spinner baits. I like to use them late spring into early summer.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 1, 2009)

I hear ya Mr. bcritch, I saw the bait and was taken back by the price :shock: , it really never dawned on me that a spinnerbait could go that high, just goes to show how ignorant I am bout certain baits.


----------



## ho_shi (Feb 1, 2009)

strike King 

i think their called red eye series and premium series

either wayt i could be wrong as i had not bought any in while (my first batch from last year still holding up strong and proud!!!)


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 8, 2009)

I like a lot of Lucky Craft stuff. In some cases, it is worth the whole 15 bucks, but certainly not for a spinner bait. I do use some of the high_er_ dollar spinnerbaits, say the Terminators in the 6 or so dollar range, but I try to find them on sale. I have recently bought a couple Strike King spinnerbaits, like somebody mentioned, and I like them a lot. Even the custom ones, that are a local favorite, and only sold at one tackle store aren't but 5 bucks or so.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 8, 2009)

i use the ones at walmart for a dollar and they seem 2 work just as good


----------



## SMDave (Feb 16, 2009)

I see no need to purchase such an expensive spinnerbait. I use the Strike King Bleeding Bait spinnerbaits with tremendous success. IMHO, and many will disagree with me on this one, but I believe a spinnerbait is impossible to improve too much. It is such a basic lure, consisting of a stranded (silicon, deer hair, synthetic hair, etc.) skirt and wire connecting it to the blades. Is there really that much you can improve upon? The blades maybe, but is that really worth the extra $10 or so dollars? Perhaps the skirt may be improved, but as a reaction bait, I don't feel that small details matter as much. Strike Kings come with high quality Gamakatsu hooks which you can sharpen yourself if they lose their sharpness. You can even change blades yourself, and all blades can and will eventually lose their lustery finish. Blades can also be replaced according to how much water you want them to displace. Plus, when you lose a spinnerbait, there goes $5 for the spinnerbait and $10 for the blades/minor upgrades! And like I said before, added detail to the skirt IMHO doesn't affect its performance a lot, as the bass will not even look at it a lot of the time and will attack it out of instinct. In addition, you can tune a spinnerbait to you own liking if it runs awkwardly.

Now, that being said I am a customer of Lucky Craft jerkbaits. But I believe that more details must be taken into account when purchasing a jerkbait. Not only do bass look at the jerkbait more before biting into it, but there are many things that you CANNOT upgrade with a jerkbait. Sure, you can tune it, but only to a certain degree. If the shape of the jerkbait is off, you will never get it to run correctly. I have never had a problem with Lucky Crafts not running true out of the box. Another thing that you cannot change is bouyancy. Storm makes suspending strips, but that is only to make them suspend or sink. But what if you want your jerkbait to float? You really do not have an option. Besides, I think that Storm's suspending strips and dots make the jerkbait run a little more unnaturally, causing you to lose a lot of action. Water displacement you cannot change, nor can you change the action of the lure. Lastly, Lucky Crafts have THE best action out of the box, it has the perfect wobble, the perfect darting movements, etc. This is something you CANNOT change with jerkbaits. The finishes will last even if you plan on bouncing them off rocks and stumps, and they are extremely realistic (down to the individual scales and iridescent eyes).

I think the main thing that discerns a good lure from a mediocre lure for me is my confidence level. I just simply don't have as much confidence using Bomber (don't get me wrong, they are fantastic lures) versus when I use a Lucky Craft. And that can make all the difference between catching and being skunked.

That is just my $.02


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 16, 2009)

my dad yust to build his own spinnerbaits he used reall thin wire so when the fish would bite it it would hook them better


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 25, 2009)

SMDave said:


> I see no need to purchase such an expensive spinnerbait. I use the Strike King Bleeding Bait spinnerbaits with tremendous success. IMHO, and many will disagree with me on this one, but I believe a spinnerbait is impossible to improve too much. It is such a basic lure, consisting of a stranded (silicon, deer hair, synthetic hair, etc.) skirt and wire connecting it to the blades. Is there really that much you can improve upon? The blades maybe, but is that really worth the extra $10 or so dollars? Perhaps the skirt may be improved, but as a reaction bait, I don't feel that small details matter as much. Strike Kings come with high quality Gamakatsu hooks which you can sharpen yourself if they lose their sharpness. You can even change blades yourself, and all blades can and will eventually lose their lustery finish. Blades can also be replaced according to how much water you want them to displace. Plus, when you lose a spinnerbait, there goes $5 for the spinnerbait and $10 for the blades/minor upgrades! And like I said before, added detail to the skirt IMHO doesn't affect its performance a lot, as the bass will not even look at it a lot of the time and will attack it out of instinct. In addition, you can tune a spinnerbait to you own liking if it runs awkwardly.
> 
> Now, that being said I am a customer of Lucky Craft jerkbaits. But I believe that more details must be taken into account when purchasing a jerkbait. Not only do bass look at the jerkbait more before biting into it, but there are many things that you CANNOT upgrade with a jerkbait. Sure, you can tune it, but only to a certain degree. If the shape of the jerkbait is off, you will never get it to run correctly. I have never had a problem with Lucky Crafts not running true out of the box. Another thing that you cannot change is bouyancy. Storm makes suspending strips, but that is only to make them suspend or sink. But what if you want your jerkbait to float? You really do not have an option. Besides, I think that Storm's suspending strips and dots make the jerkbait run a little more unnaturally, causing you to lose a lot of action. Water displacement you cannot change, nor can you change the action of the lure. Lastly, Lucky Crafts have THE best action out of the box, it has the perfect wobble, the perfect darting movements, etc. This is something you CANNOT change with jerkbaits. The finishes will last even if you plan on bouncing them off rocks and stumps, and they are extremely realistic (down to the individual scales and iridescent eyes).
> 
> ...


Well said. I love Lucky Craft jerkbaits, and even like the Rick Clunn cranks, and do feel that they buy a bite when the others won't. However, as I mentioned earlier, I cannot see a spinnerbait needing that extra something. However, they look like they will gain popularity since Skeet Reese *supposedly* won the classic with them and a Berkely something or other.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 25, 2009)

I've bought some VibraSpin's from KaRu Lures and VibraShock's as well.

Decent results, nothen Big yet, but I have been catching  

https://www.karulures.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=28


----------



## Andy (Feb 25, 2009)

ho_shi said:


> strike King
> 
> i think their called red eye series and premium series
> 
> either wayt i could be wrong as i had not bought any in while (my first batch from last year still holding up strong and proud!!!)



I'm right with you. I can throw every spinnerbait I own, soon as I go to the red eye, no matter what color I start getting hit. I've even had good luck with the $1.00 ones from Wally World. So there's no way I'd pay $15.00 for a spinner bait.


----------

